# Non-natty comps



## City Gent (Nov 4, 2014)

Does anyone compete in the Feds outside of bnbf, npa or ukdfba? I'm determined to compete but will miss the 7 year cut with bnbf and ukdfba by a month or so this year and I'm unable to compete with npa. This is due to training naively with a bloke 6 year ago who got me try a PH for a month (legal over the counter at the time) not realising it was on the wada list.

If anyone does, do you find yourself at a disadvantage? Or what are the ADVANTAGES of competing in these comps as a (almost) natty?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

you will find youself at a massive disadvantage as everyone else would have been using PEDS for years..


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Why not wait a year and compete?


----------



## City Gent (Nov 4, 2014)

Yea I know I could wait but I've been training and dieting hard so got the urge I guess!

Was looking at maybe the classic at UKBFF or a 1st timer at a regional Nabba for stage time and practice. Thought if it really nailed the condition id be in a good position but if it's not worthwhile I'm not sure.

Appreciate the replies.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

All the first timers will be gear users even honestly


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Why not enter a locally run independent show?


----------



## City Gent (Nov 4, 2014)

Where do I find info on local independent shows Andy? Didn't even know of those

I'm in Yorkshire if you do know of some


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

City Gent said:


> Where do I find info on local independent shows Andy? Didn't even know of those
> 
> I'm in Yorkshire if you do know of some


I am from down south mate so don't know of any in your area. A lot of gyms post them up or if not maybe start a thread on ukm to get people to post up any that they know of?


----------



## pro-hormone-no (Jun 21, 2014)

You are basically natty being off the PH... Everyone pretty much loses their gains on PH/AAS if they are off long enough. 6 years is a very long time... Most guys are back to where they were within the year.

So, you will be at a dramatic disadvantage unless you have some incredible genetics. Those guys are on stage with pre-contest drugs flowing through their veins.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

:lol:


----------

